# Has anyone bought a puppy from Karen Webb at Star Crowned Goldens in SoCal?



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

If you do not get any replies or testimonials on this forum, why not contact Karen and ask her for references of people who have purchased puppies from her. Perhaps also contact the clubs that she is a member of for referrals as well.

Good luck!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Wish I could help. Good luck!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is a thread that talks about several breeders in Cal
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iever-breeder-puppy/83017-breeders-socal.html


----------



## tdoerr123 (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi Kelly,
Did you end up getting a puppy from Star Crown Goldens? I am looking at a litter from them and wondered what your experience with them was?

Thanx!

T.


----------



## SB Gal (Sep 9, 2013)

We have a 10 year old golden we bought from Karen in 2003. Sophie is a gentle wonderful pet. We spent the entire day with Karen trying to pick the perfect puppy and she was so wonderful in helping identify the best personality. Karen gave us great advise on not automatically immunizing her just because vet said. Instead we followed her instruction (and found a vet willing to work with us) and ran titers each year. As it turns out Sophie had her puppy shots covering her the first 8 years of her life! Even our vet said she now advises others to do the same. She has been very healthy except for her knees which may have been weak from the beginning because we did everything Karen instructed about hikes etc. Before 2 etc. But nonetheless she has ended up with rear knee issues which at this point in her life cycle we decided to opt out of surgery. The anti-inflammatory Rx is working. She is a very sweet girl who even though she hasn't been around kids she lets all the kids on her walks pet her and is so tolerant of our grandkids. Additionally our daughter and son-in-law brought a male from same mom and day 3rd litter and they have so many of the same traits. He was more like Marley with his antics and chewed everything in sight whole life. He was 7 and unfortunately just had to be put down on Friday as he had a fast growing tumor that progressed so quickly he stopped eating. The vets could not find out what was going on why he would not eat and in the end he had lost 25# in 6 weeks (mostly in the last 2-3 weeks) and the last vet said he was just too weak to make it through a surgery and if he was her dog she would put him down as he was suffering. We are all heart sick he was such a sweet boy even if he acted like a puppy his whole 7 years. He let the kids lay all over him and would play nonstop. Our granddaughter is so sad I was looking up Karen to see if she still bred when I saw this inquiry. I would get another golden from her in a heartbeat! You won't be sorry.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

